# Land based shark fishing in March?



## mallardtone-man (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey guys,
I made a post similar to this hoping to find a campground, but I thought I might get some more specific info on sharks here.


I am currently trying to plan a spring break fishing trip to Fla, somewhere near, or in the keys. We are going to be down during March 17-27. 

So, here is a little about what I will be doing, and I need someone to tell me where I can do it. 

Last year I camped right on the water in Flamingo in Feb. and had a blast, I brought my canoe and fished the bay during the day, at night I boated out shark baits and had a blast catching black tips (up to 6') and a few duskys. 

Being from up north I am a struggling young shark fisherman, the only info I pick up is from guys on sites like this and people I meet on vacation. If anyone on here has any experience fishing for sharks in general, or in the area I will be in, please PM me or somethingm, I would be very greatful. Keep in mind I am only going to be down for 10 days, I wont steal your honey hole, I am an etical sportsman and I have a great respect for nature and the sport of fishing, I clean up after myself and tag and release almost all of my sharks. I have a 12' heavy action ugly stick w/ a penn spinfisher 9500 loaded up w/ 100lb test power pro, as well as a jigamster (also w/ 100lb powerpro) on a 13' heavy action surf rod, the brand escapes me, but it is very nice. I like to use long leaders and circle hooks, so I canoe most of my baits out.

Also, if you can let me know what other accesable fishing opportunities I might have I would appreciate it.

Hope someone can help me.
James

If you know anything about campground in the area maybe you can suggest something. Here is my post.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24440


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*a little info*

here is an article I wrote for my site hope it helps.
All Campgrounds mention our good, Long Key State park has limited fishing and mainly wading, Flats. the Long Key bridge is just north of the park and is a good bridge for shark on the out going current.

Also visit my site and post your question there I am sure you will get alot of Info, everyone in our area is getting ready for the 2nd Shorebound Shark Tournament which is put on by Team PierBum so there is alot of people viewing and interested in Shark fishing in the site right now.

http://www.boatlessfishing.com


Sharks are a hefty catch, some our tuggers and others our fighters and others our just dead weight. The best fighters, I think are Black tips and Spinners, next I would think Hammerheads, Bulls and the worst being the curse of the Nurse because it tugs and is just a nightmare - and what do you do when you get it in?

Firstly, I do hope you will be responsible and not slaughter sharks. The fish can be released or broken off, preferably the latter. Try to release them rather than breaking them off but in case you do, use bronze hooks so they fall out fast. You don't need thirty pairs of jaws and most Sharks aren't that good tasting so no reason to keep them. I like to see these beautiful fish swim by when I am fishing. Remember that they are a vital part of the ocean's eco-system, fewer Sharks would eventually mean fewer of all other species. Catch them and have fun but please release.

The only ones I might keep are 20lbs to 70lbs Black tips. I find they are good to eat, particularly grilled as steaks. Also keep in mind that some sharks are protected species and there are possesion laws on them so check your laws before you fish or keep.

There are two ways I fish for shark:

1.Up off the bottom on a float device or in the current of a bridge or pier.
(I find that this way lowers your chance of a nurse sharks)

My rod of choice is a 4/0 on a stiff rod this one is 8 foot long. Most use 6/0 and bigger I use 40lb test line and most people seem to use 40lbs to 100lbs test line. I place a spiderhitch about 3 feet to double my line and a swivel and a steel leader about 6' foot or larger and a 8/0 to a 12/0 hook attached to the steel leader.

I then place a live bait on it "Bluerunner, Jack" or a dead bait a "whole fish, eels," something big and allow it to swim out or let the current take it out with a float device at some places "bridges" the current is strong enough to pull the dead bait and keep it off the bottom without a float device at short distances out from the bridge. I fish Long Key and channel 5 for shark and 7 mile when I was a kid. Just chill the fishy is coming. 

2.On the bottom at a bridge, pier, beach, jetty:
(this method you will get the curse of the Nurse)

My rod of choice is a 4/0 on a stiff rod mines 10 foot for casting. Most use 6/0 and bigger I use 40lb test line and most people seem to use 40lbs to 100lbs test line. I place a 6 oz weight on my line then a swivel and a steel leader about 6' foot and a 8/0 to a 12/0 hook attached to the steel leader.

I then place a bait on "live Bluerunner, Jack" or a dead bait a "whole fish, eels," something big and heave it out or some mode of delivering the bait to its place (Kayak, Row boat, Swim!) I hold the rod for a little bit because you can get hits instantly and I then wait, it will go off.

I don't normally chum because it kills all my other types of fishing like Snapper fishing they don't like the sharks. 

hope it helps, BF


----------

